

Ask HN: Finding mentors? - anon_account

I'm in my mid-20s, and never had a mentor.  Is there a way to explore and find mentors?
======
ananthrk
Have a look at this (related) previous discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=670453> and especially this comment
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=670795>

------
zaatar
Are you working somewhere? I've found many of the bigger employers have mentor
programs within the organization ...

~~~
anon_account
I jump from small firms to small firms from college, not tech companies, so
I've been trying to find something external.

